# G0248-g0250



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find CMS guidelines on these codes?


----------



## ajs (Oct 18, 2011)

On the CMS website under Regulations and Guidance, manuals, Internet only manuals, NDC and then section 190.


----------

